# PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. März 2009)

*PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. März 2009)

*PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

also "Evil" gefällt mir am besten, zu den Frisuren : da fehlt nur noch der Manta mit Fuchsschwanz 

mfg


----------



## sYntaX (21. März 2009)

*PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Meiner Meinung nach ist Evil am besten gelungen und irgendwie passt das Bild auch am besten zu PCGH 
Total dumm und unpassend finde ich den Nerd^^


----------



## Otep (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

was für krasse Frisuren


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Disco und Gunther sind der hammmer


----------



## Danki (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*



sYntaX schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Evil am besten gelungen und irgendwie passt das Bild auch am besten zu PCGH
> Total dumm und unpassend finde ich den Nerd^^




Genau meine meinung


----------



## Nekrodamus (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*



Otep schrieb:


> was für krasse Frisuren



Und, wie die älteren Semester unter uns noch wissen, doch voll aus dem Leben. 

Ich stimme für Mättes.


----------



## Jami (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Gunther ist der Beste 
Ich bin mal ganz stark für die Wiedereinführung der altem Maskottchen


----------



## Owly-K (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Der Disco-Fuzzi hat meine All-Time-Fave-Netzteilserie (nach optischen Gesichtspunkten) auf dem Tisch... Mann, sah das Teil gut aus in meinem Case. Schade, dass es verreckt ist.

Zum Thema: Mir gefällt der Evil-Typ, genau wie der Nerd. Keine Ahnung, was ihr gegen den habt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Coole Typen^^ Die neuen finde ich nicht so gut wie die davor aber die sind auch gut.


----------



## Galford (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Matthias hat den Schriftzug "Edith" auf seinem Schlafanz.... ähm, Jogginganzug.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Matthias und Gunther sind ja wohl mit Abstand die Besten.


----------



## majorguns (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Mathias und des Disco Typ sind am coolsten  ^^


----------



## iceman650 (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

de nerd is ja wohl mal hammer


----------



## Xrais (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

was vermitteln diese fotos ? pcler sind freaks


----------



## Yutshi (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*



Xrais schrieb:


> was vermitteln diese fotos ? pcler sind freaks


nöö....nur sind die "pcler" mit leib und seele dabei was deren hobby angeht.


----------



## 4clocker (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Die 80er lassen grüßen bei den Frisuren


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*



4clocker schrieb:


> Die 80er lassen grüßen bei den Frisuren



Nicht nur bei den Frisuren offenbar........


----------



## Black_Beetle (22. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Vorne Kurz Hinten Lang fetzt


----------



## NCphalon (22. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

lol das is ne abkürzung, dacht das wär en wort aus dem nahöstlichen sprachraum^^

aber btt: find den nerd irgendwie lustig, der erinnert mich mit seiner lüfterorgie en bisschen an mich selbst als ich noch vorhatte 6x 120mm zu verbauen xD


----------



## weeza (22. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

ich find ja gunther und matthias am besten


----------



## hannes-neo (22. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Maskottchen: Fiese Scheitel gegen Hardcore für Schrauber*

Auf keinen Fall diesen Vokuhila-Sch**ß Ist ja furchtbar! Ich find Evil und Disco cool


----------

